# The IRS Wants to Buy Tools to Trace Privacy-Focused Cryptocurrency Monero



## Dread First (Sep 12, 2020)

archive / original (full article here)


Despite its popularity among drug dealers on the dark web or hackers demanding hefty ransoms to unlock their victims' computers, Bitcoin has never been too hard to trace for feds and cops chasing supposedly anonymous cybercriminals on the internet. That's why more tech-savvy criminals use cryptocurrencies like Monero, which promise more anonymity.


----------



## LMFAOForgotPw (Sep 12, 2020)

Yeah so does every other alphabet agency. I sincerely mean this and not in a fucking antifa Faggot way; jump off a fucking building if you’re a fucking piece of shit glowie. 

MOTI, but whatever they should embrace it with the cashless society they want. Oh shit, people found a way around that, uhm let’s waste the money we stole from people on trying to steal more.


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 12, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Austin_suicide_attack
		


McAfee needs to take one for the team


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 12, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Austin_suicide_attack
> 
> 
> 
> McAfee needs to take one for the team


>deaths 2 (including the perpetrator)
That's only 1 more than couchcuck.


----------



## BOONES (Sep 12, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Austin_suicide_attack
> 
> 
> 
> McAfee needs to take one for the team


Man im so glad to see islam is catching on. Its plane wrong people havent switched to the religion of peace.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Sep 12, 2020)

I think we all know why the IRS is doing this.


----------



## Symalsa (Jun 27, 2022)

Distant Stare said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Austin_suicide_attack
> 
> 
> 
> McAfee needs to take one for the team


Revisiting this reply


----------

